# Spain-Portugal or Portugal - Spain !



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi we are off on the 29th December via the Chunnel, for about ten weeks. Should we start off in Spain or Portugal? after leaving France.

I am thinking about the weather will the weather be better in Portugal in January or Spain?

I am sure some one will know.

wasfitonce


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It tends to be much of a muchness. Whichever country you are in you will need to be well south and near the coast to get the best of the weather.

Portugal may get it a bit wetter but generally mild. The Med coast of Spain may be drier but could be affected by cold air currents from Central Europe.

Its all a bit luck of the draw but generally you can expect it to be better than back in the UK.

JohnW


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After leaving France, it is not easy to avoid Spain :lol: 
We spent last Jan/Feb in Spain where as the previous op said, you can get a cool breeze but with plenty of sunshine. Why not hedge your bets and follow the weather. I would consider heading just south of Cartagena and chase the sun. You will find most towns packed with motorhomes; Mazarron for example may literally have more than a hundred stopping over in the winter streets. As you go south from here, you should expect more vans and slightly warmer weather. Last year Conil seemed to be the warmest place on this part of the European map.
Portugal is a lovely peaceful country but may have a little more rain, even in the south where very many British Motorhomes seem to settle for the winter months.
Be aware though that there are few campsites, should you wish to use them in France where this year the weather became severely cold (it was -14 as we crossed France in Feb.). So stock up with water as taps become frozen. We found the weather picked up south of Valencia after driving through actual freezing fog the whole way as we crossed Spain heading south from Irun. Have a great trip wherever you go.
Alan


----------

